# R-15 300 "Receiving Satellite Info" at 0%



## ozonedan

Greetings fellow R-15 users (and Abusers?),

Anyway, I have an R-15 300 in our bedroom. It was working fine this morning. My wife says she changed the channel and got a blank screen. I went in to check it out. The channel could be changed and the channel banner would change, but no picture or sound. I was able to do a reset from the remote. After the "Almost there" screen, the "receiving satelliite signal" screen comes up. It pauses at 50% than goes on to 99%. Next screen is "Receiving satellite Info" screen. The screen does not budge from 0%. I have tried to reformat twice and pulled the plug twice. Still it will go no further. Any suggestions?

I'm sure there is a post somewhere about this but have already spent over an hour searching and have to go to the grocery store.


----------



## cawall

I had the same thing happen to me twice. The RBR did not fix it but pulling the plug did


----------



## Jhon69

ozonedan said:


> Greetings fellow R-15 users (and Abusers?),
> 
> Anyway, I have an R-15 300 in our bedroom. It was working fine this morning. My wife says she changed the channel and got a blank screen. I went in to check it out. The channel could be changed and the channel banner would change, but no picture or sound. I was able to do a reset from the remote. After the "Almost there" screen, the "receiving satelliite signal" screen comes up. It pauses at 50% than goes on to 99%. Next screen is "Receiving satellite Info" screen. The screen does not budge from 0%. I have tried to reformat twice and pulled the plug twice. Still it will go no further. Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm sure there is a post somewhere about this but have already spent over an hour searching and have to go to the grocery store.


Sounds like the next step is to call Directv and have them send you another one.


----------



## ozonedan

Jhon69 said:


> Sounds like the next step is to call Directv and have them send you another one.


That's what I thought. I know my wife was changing the channel to one of the jewelry channels. I'm going to tell her that's why it broke!


----------



## Jhon69

ozonedan said:


> That's what I thought. I know my wife was changing the channel to one of the jewelry channels. I'm going to tell her that's why it broke!


That will do it!.:lol:


----------



## sbcadguy

Hi,
Bringing up an old topic. I just had this problem on my R15-500. Thought I would document what I went through for anybody else that comes across this issue. It's a bit long winded but worth the read I think.

Came home from work on Wednesday to see an on-screen message saying it was trying to receive satellite info. I had picture, audio and guide info, but every channel displayed the message. So I did a reset using the red button. During reboot, it got stuck at the "Receiving Satellite Info" screen. Would just stay there at 0%.

Did an unplug and let it sit for a few minutes. No change. I did find out that I could press exit on the remote and get to the recorded show play list and other menus but no guide or picture. It played recorded shows just fine. I unplugged the unit again and this time also unplugged all coax connections from the back of the unit and my TV. Let it sit for a few minutes and plugged back in. No change.

I decided to do a reformat to see if that would resolve the issue. - no big deal I had already watched all the recorded shows. The reformat went and no change. Still hanging at "Receiving Satellite Info" - 0%. Decided to go back into the menus and pick around in the settings. I had good signal strength across the board. Went into the reset menu and did a normal reset from there. Didn't fix the problem.

Decided to try another reformat. No difference. Same problem. Went back into the reset menu. Decided to do the "Reset Everything" option to see what happens wen I start the receiver setup from square one. Performed the reset and the unit rebooted itself into the guided setup. Got through the first few steps OK. Detected satellite's and was receiving good signals. Got to the step for "Receiving Satellite Info" and it sticks at 0%. 

Great.

Start web surfing to see what I can find on this topic. Not much. Found this post but unfortunately, no magic solution. Try DirecTV site. Basically just the same stuff I already tried. So I break down and call support. I finally get ahold of someone in tech support. Explained the situation and what I have done to try to resolve the situation. They want me to do the same things over again. I explained that I have already done those things. Obviously they are just some phone robot that can only read a script and can't give any real technical help.

So I decide to comply and repeat the unplugging and disconnecting of everything and waiting and doing it again and again. Nothing works so they decide to create a work order and schedule a tech visit for Friday morning. Then they say that I am going to have to pay something like $70 for them to grace me with their presence. I told the rep that I am not going to pay $70 for them to come out and look at their defective equipment. So I get the visit for free now. But I am told to buy a service plan or something like that for the future. 

They ask if there is anything else they can do for me. I say “No” but I am really thinking “Get some technically competent people to work in your tech support call center so you can actually answer some tech support questions and not read from a script of stuff that is already printed in the manual and on the web site thank you very much.” OR “I just missed a new episode of Mythbusters – can you send me a copy of it.”

By the time I was done with DirecTV, It was late Wednesday. So I unplug everything and plug an over the air antenna into my TV so I can at least watch some crappy local stuff (live in an apartment - only one TV and receiver). Watch local stuff for about an hour and go to bed.

Thursday morning arrives. Get ready for work. Watch some over the air stuff. Bummed that I wouldn't get to watch any good stuff after work. Ruined my whole day. Constantly thinking I am probably going to have to shell out $100 bucks for a new unit. Wasting a sick day on Friday to sit around with no decent TV to wait for the DirecTV tech to come out and probably tell me I am going to have to get a new reviver. Finally 5:00 rolls around and I head home. 

I get home and have a seat in my recliner. Sitting there looking at the lifeless R15-500 receiver and getting even more depressed about my lack of good TV, I decide to plug everything back in just for the heck of it and see what happens.

IT WORKS!!!!!! Everything came up just fine. Found the satellite's and downloaded the info. I was back up and running in about 15 minutes. Just like nothing had happened. Except all of my season recording settings were lost. I set a few recordings and let it run throughout the evening. Watched the recordings and generally poked around as much as possible. Everything seems to be working. Decided to call DirecTV to cancel my work order. It takes them 15 minuets to find it and then finally cancel it. 

Went to bed. Got up the next morning and turned on the TV. Everything still working. Recorded shows overnight. Seems to be fine. Head off to work. Get back from the office. Turn the system on. Still OK. Have more recordings. Check my answering machine. Got a message from a DirecTV tech telling me I am not home. Apparently he didn't get the message that the work order was canceled or the dude I talked to last night didn't cancel it at all. Whatever. I am happy again. I can watch TV.


----------



## ozonedan

Yea, I'm the original poster. And that is how it "self corrected" for me also. I had made an appointment for a tech to come out and replace the unit. He came out and ended up replacing an LNB. The unit was working fine after it was unplugged for several hours. Go figure!!


----------

